# Thoughts on Shell Vacation Club?



## Ty1on (Jul 25, 2015)

It was suggested to me by a very wise and experienced TUGger to look into picking up a SVC contract based on my geographics and vacationing preference.

I've been looking at SVC points listings on ebay and a reseller with a keen eye since then, and the MFs seem to be extraordinarily high compared to Club Wyndham Plus contracts or CWA, for example, for comparable usefulness of those points around the respective system.

Can any owners of SVC AND alternative club systems fill me in on any bang I'd get for the MF buck with Shell that I am not seeing myself?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 25, 2015)

Shell allows you to book ANY checkin day of the week and to book up to 14 days on one reservation.

"Plug and Play" gives up to 20% discounts for booking stuff within the 15 day checkin window. 

Shell does a full midweek (stay 7 nights or longer) cleaning ... new sheets, towels and unit reset.

All Shell units include a washer/dryer plus balcony in _their 'designed' new build projects _(not the city stuff) and that includes the studios. Studio do have a partial kitchen (no over, 2 burner stove) plus they have that magical KING SIZE bed and a sofabed. I like the Shell beds better.

Shell resorts seem to have onsite real dining. And a gift/resort store bigger than a closet. And nicer Front Desk staffs. 

Shell is mostly FREE (as in being given away) including closing costs .... and trades in both RCI and II.


----------



## Ty1on (Jul 25, 2015)

vacationhopeful said:


> Shell allows you to book ANY checkin day of the week and to book up to 14 days on one reservation.
> 
> "Plug and Play" gives up to 20% discounts for booking stuff within the 15 day checkin window.
> 
> ...



This is good information.  What about banking/pooling points?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 25, 2015)

Ty1on said:


> This is good information.  What about banking/pooling points?



Yes ... can bank and borrow points ... which I have done. Several of my free contracts came with banked points... don't remember the rules exactly .. but the VCs are very nice to us owners.

Additionally, to use Wyndham points to book Shell resorts, your Wyndham points have to be developer brought ONLY. And there is a $99 "fee" which is more like an exchange fee (and non-refundable).

Shell has housekeeping (per unit booked) and reservation transactions (per day) .. very similar to Wyndham's function (and with a cost when you run out of your allotment).


----------



## Bigrob (Jul 25, 2015)

I defer to Linda as she has much more experience with Shell than I do. However, I think it's important to know that there are many Shell Owners who are unhappy since the takeover by Wyndham, in that some of the benefits they had been receiving that were associated to the high maintenance fees you refer to have been stripped away... but the fees have not been reduced.

In essence, besides the very nice furnishings and finishes that Linda referred to, Shell used to provide more services including, I believe, free breakfast and (light) daily housekeeping that made it almost a cross between a timeshare (nice unit) and hotel (nice service) which compensated in part for the higher maintenance fees. 

Now, not so much.

Also, I see even more complaints about Shell's online system than Wyndham's, fwiw.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 25, 2015)

Yes, the online system is "hincky" ... I usually try the online and then plead for call in help.

Yes, I got in after the "Free Breakfast" and daily housekeeping; did not expect those services.  But the units are in great West Coast locations - esp for where my family has moved to. 

And I still think the beds are better ....


----------



## mistalong (Jul 25, 2015)

There's no additional fees to book shell resorts with Wyndham from what I've seen. I booked Vino Bello twice using just Wyndham points.  I do believe that Wyndham just gets a limited number of rooms at non-peak times.  

Thanks to Linda I took the plunge for 10K points off of ebay for $61.  For me it was worth it.  Normally when we go to Hawaii we like to lay over in the L.A. area for a couple of days before taking that long flight, so Peacock should come in handy.


----------



## Ty1on (Jul 25, 2015)

mistalong said:


> There's no additional fees to book shell resorts with Wyndham from what I've seen. I booked Vino Bello twice using just Wyndham points.  I do believe that Wyndham just gets a limited number of rooms at non-peak times.
> 
> Thanks to Linda I took the plunge for 10K points off of ebay for $61.  For me it was worth it.  Normally when we go to Hawaii we like to lay over in the L.A. area for a couple of days before taking that long flight, so Peacock should come in handy.



Too bad Shell doesn't have any properties in Santa Monica or Marina Del Rey! That would be an outstanding layover, and close to LAX! 

And MF on that 10K points are $2,500-ish?


----------



## presley (Jul 26, 2015)

Overall, I like Shell for trading in II. I've traded it for Marriott's newport Coast and Four Seasons Aviara a couple times. In those instances, the high MFs of Shell are still lower than owning the exchanged into resorts.

Here's my pros and cons that I can think of off the top of my head.

Pros:
Lots of San Francisco locations, so not hard to get a short or long stay there.
Trades nicely in II and comes with gold II membership.
Able to book as short as one night, but that can be costly if you use a housekeeping token for just one night.
Reduced cash rates for checking in within 2 weeks of making reservation.
Ability to bank/borrow points once per year - which can be a con if you want to borrow points more than once, you won't be able to. 

Cons:
High MFs
If you do more than 2 transactions per year, you have to pay transaction fees.
Website wonky and it could work great or be a disaster for days/weeks at a time. 
Overall, there aren't a lot of locations.  It's worth owning if you know you'll regularly visit at least one location, but since I own WM, I have really high expectations on having many locations in many states. 
You cannot do a Shell to Shell exchange in II. When people post about bulk Vino Bello deposits, you can't book one through your Shell II account. You have to spend a lot more points to book directly through Shell.

I have only stayed in Peacock Suites. You own Dolphin's Cove and I prefer that over Peacock Suites. I've read good reviews about some properties and horrendous reviews of others. If you are thinking of certain locations, be sure to read the reviews on Tug and on Tripadvisor for those locations.


----------



## Bigrob (Jul 26, 2015)

mistalong said:


> There's no additional fees to book shell resorts with Wyndham from what I've seen. I booked Vino Bello twice using just Wyndham points.  I do believe that Wyndham just gets a limited number of rooms at non-peak times.
> 
> Thanks to Linda I took the plunge for 10K points off of ebay for $61.  For me it was worth it.  Normally when we go to Hawaii we like to lay over in the L.A. area for a couple of days before taking that long flight, so Peacock should come in handy.



They get a limited number of rooms, and only at a limited number of Shell resorts, not all of them.


----------



## kpeiper (Aug 1, 2015)

I have found SVC to provide excellent trade value through II.  There are some great discounts for late booking and good availability when planning ahead.  Yes, more costly MF, but also some great locations in CA.  We purchased for the ability to easily drive throughout CA.   

Yes, more costly MF and older style website.  Big concern that it won't grow now that Wyndham has gobbled it up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beefnot (Aug 2, 2015)

vacationhopeful said:


> Shell allows you to book ANY checkin day of the week and to book up to 14 days on one reservation.
> 
> "Plug and Play" gives up to 20% discounts for booking stuff within the 15 day checkin window.
> 
> ...




 A few corrections:  

SVC points do not trade in RCI, only II.

 There is no such thing as Plug and Play. There can be discounted points deals for some resorts within 45 days of check-in, and there are the Dash Away Deals which provide cash discounts of 40% less than if one was to rent of points from Shell, $0.15 vs. $0.25, although if a discounted point deal is being offered, Dash Away is not available.

 Housekeeping is performed every 4th day irrespective of length the reservation.


----------



## Beefnot (Aug 2, 2015)

kpeiper said:


> I have found SVC to provide excellent trade value through II. There are some great discounts for late booking and good availability when planning ahead. Yes, more costly MF, but also some great locations in CA. We purchased for the ability to easily drive throughout CA.
> 
> Yes, more costly MF and older style website. Big concern that it won't grow now that Wyndham has gobbled it up.
> 
> ...



SVC points for exchanging in II have quite phenomenal value. Many Worldmark owners tout the power of WM points in II, but given the currently zero (actually negative) buy-in cost of Shell points, there is no better value than SVC in all of timesharing for points ownership to exchange via II.

SVC's website is garbage, though functionally it is gradually becoming less and less putrid. It is still ugly, but at least it is becoming more consistently usable to perform searches and do transactions.


----------



## Beefnot (Aug 2, 2015)

presley said:


> Ability to bank/borrow points once per year - which can be a con if you want to borrow points more than once, you won't be able to.



Well, not quite. There are ways around that...:ignore:


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 2, 2015)

Beefnot said:


> A few corrections:
> 
> SVC points do not trade in RCI, only II.
> 
> ...



I just read through an excellent SVC knowledge thread I hadn't seen before, and there were several mentions of Point And Play on the website.  Could that be what she means?


----------



## Beefnot (Aug 2, 2015)

Ty1on said:


> I just read through an excellent SVC knowledge thread I hadn't seen before, and there were several mentions of Point And Play on the website. Could that be what she means?



Point and Play is the branded term for their online search and booking engine.

 One thing I forgot to mention about the Dash Away deals is that they are available for check-ins 14 days or less away, unless there is not also a Discounted Points promotion already in place for the dates, which is happening more and more frequently.


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 2, 2015)

Beefnot said:


> Point and Play is the branded term for their online search and booking engine.
> 
> One thing I forgot to mention about the Dash Away deals is that they are available for check-ins 14 days or less away, unless there is not also a Discounted Points promotion already in place for the dates, which is happening more and more frequently.



Thanks everyone for all the good info.

Can anyone kindly lookup the points charts at Inn at the Park and Harbor Club in SD, Platinum season?

Can resales even use their points with affiliates?


----------



## presley (Aug 2, 2015)

Ty1on said:


> Thanks everyone for all the good info.
> 
> Can anyone kindly lookup the points charts at Inn at the Park and Harbor Club in SD, Platinum season?
> 
> Can resales even use their points with affiliates?



Harbor Club is no longer in the booking engine.

Inn at the park ranges from 4400 in a studio during lowest season to 8850 for a 2 bedroom in the highest season.

A while ago (maybe over a year ago?) I posted the differences between the cost of staying at Inn at the Park with my Shell vs. with my WM. WM was cheaper for every room type in every season.

Resales cannot book affiliates. Shell has some rooms at Inn at the Park.


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 2, 2015)

presley said:


> Harbor Club is no longer in the booking engine.
> 
> Inn at the park ranges from 4400 in a studio during lowest season to 8850 for a 2 bedroom in the highest season.
> 
> ...



Too bad, the Harbor Club looked like an adventurous night for my kid.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 2, 2015)

presley said:


> Harbor Club is no longer in the booking engine.
> 
> Inn at the park ranges from 4400 in a studio during lowest season to 8850 for a 2 bedroom in the highest season.
> 
> ...



I think this is the Tug thread Presley was referring to: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=210282


Richard


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 2, 2015)

MULTIZ321 said:


> I think this is the Tug thread Presley was referring to: http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=210282
> 
> 
> Richard



Thanks for this link.  lcml's linked articles on that thread saddened me.  It seemed like retaining the Top of the Park could have been a moneymaker for Wyndham or the respective clubs.


----------



## JohnPaul (Aug 3, 2015)

Inn at the Park - Shell has top 4 floors and WM has bottom 4.  Rooms are supposed to be furnished equally and studios are quite large with a basic kitchen.

The biggest issue with Wyndham in the West Club is that they took away daily housekeeping and the sales presentations have become even a bit more high pressure.

Maintenance fees are steep but most of the locations are fairly pricey to operate in (San Francisco, Napa, Hawaii)

It also has a lot of rules like the borrow once.  If you were 50 points short for a reservation and borrow it from next year that was all the borrowing you can do from that year.

Also, all reservation practices are in the developer's favor.  For example, I have 7000 developer points that I can use for Lifestyles (hotels and other options outside Shell proper) that I can't get with my resale points.  You'd thinks as long as I had points left and hadn't used up 7000 worth of Lifestyle or other developer only point options I could book them.  However, the first points they use (even when just booking Shell Properties are the developer points.

As an example, say I used all but 7000 of my annual points on Shell properties and then wanted to book an Outrigger Hotel in Hawaii available with Developer purchased points through their Lifestyles option I would not be able to even though I own 7000 eligible points because they would have used the eligible points for my Shell reservations.

Shell is divided into a variety of clubs which charge different MF and give you a priority at 10 - 13 months booking the resorts in your home club.  

We use our SVC points for San Francisco and Napa and are very happy with that.


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 3, 2015)

*Shell moving back to RCI in 2017/18*

I am at Depoe Bay this week and attended an owners' update.  Yeah, got suckered in attending since we had nothing to do this morning.  Anyway, we were told that when Shell's contract runs out with II in 2017, Shell will go back to be affiliated with RCI (only).

Unrelated to Shell...

The update was stress-free and the sales rep was very professional and pleasant about our telling her that we were not going buy since we have too many timeshare weeks already.  

We learned that Margaritaville vacation club will be joining the Wyndham umbrella.  Chatted about Ovation and their "Step" program and their doing away with "OVP".  We have no clue about their "OVP" program before this anyway.


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 3, 2015)

sptung said:


> I am at Depoe Bay this week and attended an owners' update.  Yeah, got suckered in attending since we had nothing to do this morning.  Anyway, we were told that when Shell's contract runs out with II in 2017, Shell will go back to be affiliated with RCI (only).
> 
> Unrelated to Shell...
> 
> ...



May I ask you to explain OVP?


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 3, 2015)

Ty1on said:


> May I ask you to explain OVP?



From my understanding through today's update, it was their program to buyback and sell foreclosed properties at a discount to existing owners.  They started that program during the recent recession.  It is now superseded by Ovation.  Again, I knew/know nothing about OVP.  I am familiar with Ovation. Wyndham group (Worldmark/Club Wyndham...) will take back fully paid timeshares from owners.  Ovation is good for owners and great for Wyndham (generic name for all timeshare systems under Wyndham).


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 3, 2015)

sptung said:


> From my understanding through today's update, it was their program to buyback and sell foreclosed properties at a discount to existing owners.  They started that program during the recent recession.  It is now superseded by Ovation.  Again, I knew/know nothing about OVP.  I am familiar with Ovation. Wyndham group (Worldmark/Club Wyndham...) will take back fully paid timeshares from owners.  Ovation is good for owners and great for Wyndham (generic name for all timeshare systems under Wyndham).



I don't know that Ovation offers deebacks to Shell and WM.  I would guess not in the case of Shell, seeing as it's so hard to give them away.

The OVP confuses me a little....they don't have to "buy" back foreclosures, as they simply take them in lieu of the default owed.  I'm sure Wyndham would much prefer selling club memberships over intervals, and would guess that any intervals they take back are being deeded into the CWA to expand that footprint.  I've never read of Wyndham selling a takeback to owners at a discount, but I'm aware that I haven't read everything yet.


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 3, 2015)

Ovation is available to both Worldmark and Wyndham.  Don't know about Shell.  I was offered OVP pricing today for a number of contracts that they have gotten back but I declined.


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 3, 2015)

sptung said:


> Ovation is available to both Worldmark and Wyndham.  Don't know about Shell.  I was offered OVP pricing today for a number of contracts that they have gotten back but I declined.



Wow, what kind of pricing?  $13K instead of $18K?


----------



## Beefnot (Aug 3, 2015)

sptung said:


> Ovation is available to both Worldmark and Wyndham.  Don't know about Shell.  I was offered OVP pricing today for a number of contracts that they have gotten back but I declined.



Shell paying anything to take back Shell contracts would be pure owner arbitrage.  I would make a killing.


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 3, 2015)

Beefnot said:


> Shell paying anything to take back Shell contracts would be pure owner arbitrage.  I would make a killing.



They are not paying Wyndham owners for most of the take back anyway, so I don't see them paying Shell owners for take back.


----------



## Bigrob (Aug 4, 2015)

Ovation is not necessary for Worldmark contracts, as they are readily sold for $3K+ for a 10K contract. Understand they may offer it, but owners should know that giving away something that has value is not necessary.


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 4, 2015)

Bigrob said:


> Ovation is not necessary for Worldmark contracts, as they are readily sold for $3K+ for a 10K contract. Understand they may offer it, but owners should know that giving away something that has value is not necessary.



Same goes for CWP contracts, many of which have made their way back to Wyndham through Ovation.  I think some folks may just not want to deal with it.


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 4, 2015)

sptung said:


> From my understanding through today's update, it was their program to buyback and sell foreclosed properties at a discount to existing owners.  They started that program during the recent recession.  It is now superseded by Ovation.  Again, I knew/know nothing about OVP.  I am familiar with Ovation. Wyndham group (Worldmark/Club Wyndham...) will take back fully paid timeshares from owners.  Ovation is good for owners and great for Wyndham (generic name for all timeshare systems under Wyndham).



I was moved toward paying the higher MF and going for this, but this news about leaving II makes me rethink things.  I don't know if Shell will have the same trade power in RCI....I am confident that Shell won't particurly grow under the Wyndham umbrella, and the one resort that most excites me, the Inn at the Park, only has 42 Shell units for which a week I want would apparently cost more then my $1400+ maintenance fees would provide.


Hmmm.


----------



## markb53 (Aug 4, 2015)

Ty1on said:


> I've never read of Wyndham selling a takeback to owners at a discount, but I'm aware that I haven't read everything yet.



I have been offered takebacks at a Wyndham sales presentation a couple of times. It is always offered as part of a new purchase. The most recent one was at Wyndham Ocean Ridge just a few weeks ago. The deal I was offered was a 28k CWA contract at full price which was $7000.00 and a 200k Myrtle Beach Foreclosure for $10,000.00. So $17,000.00 for 228k points. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## presley (Aug 4, 2015)

Shell is considering doing deedbacks and/or referring owners who no longer want their memberships to a resale agent to sell it for them. I went through a lengthy survey from them recently. The gist of the survey was they wanted to know if Shell would have a better reputation if they offered to take contracts back (you'd pay for the transfer back) and/or if they had a resale agent referral for those wanting to get rid of their contracts. It asked which of those I'd use and why. It is possible that Shell will take contracts back in the future, but with resales at around $1., they won't buy them back like WM and Wyn.

If Shell goes back to RCI, I can't imagine it being worth having compared to using WM for RCI trades. 

Ty1on, if you haven't been looking at WM, look at that before you make the leap to join Shell. They have your favorite Shell location at lower fees and a lot of other great locations, including 3 others in San Diego area.


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 4, 2015)

presley said:


> Shell is considering doing deedbacks and/or referring owners who no longer want their memberships to a resale agent to sell it for them. I went through a lengthy survey from them recently. The gist of the survey was they wanted to know if Shell would have a better reputation if they offered to take contracts back (you'd pay for the transfer back) and/or if they had a resale agent referral for those wanting to get rid of their contracts. It asked which of those I'd use and why. It is possible that Shell will take contracts back in the future, but with resales at around $1., they won't buy them back like WM and Wyn.
> 
> If Shell goes back to RCI, I can't imagine it being worth having compared to using WM for RCI trades.
> 
> Ty1on, if you haven't been looking at WM, look at that before you make the leap to join Shell. They have your favorite Shell location at lower fees and a lot of other great locations, including 3 others in San Diego area.



Yeah, I might just wait for awhile until I'm in financial position to buy into WM.


----------



## alexadeparis (Aug 4, 2015)

I sure hope Shell isn't going back to RCI. Worldmark hasn't. If they do, I may get rid of one of my contracts.


----------



## Beefnot (Aug 4, 2015)

alexadeparis said:


> I sure hope Shell isn't going back to RCI. Worldmark hasn't. If they do, I may get rid of one of my contracts.


 
Yeah that would suck.  I much prefer II over RCI, not even close.  But I would just have to adapt.


----------



## ginminnesota (Aug 6, 2015)

*Wyndham/Shell*

I have owned SVC for over ten years.  This past weekend I sat through the timeshare deal at Wyndham Glacier Canyon at the Wisconsin Dells.  I was told by the sales team that if I bought into it, I would be able to use my SVC points to trade with RCI.  From what I am reading here, what I was told by SVC, what I was told by an RCI rep, and what I was told by a Wyndham booking rep - that is totally false.  Has anyone else had an experience with the Wyndham scam and been told they can use SVC points to trade with RCI in the Club Wyndham timeshare?

Hopefully I made sense.


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 6, 2015)

ginminnesota said:


> I have owned SVC for over ten years.  This past weekend I sat through the timeshare deal at Wyndham Glacier Canyon at the Wisconsin Dells.  I was told by the sales team that if I bought into it, I would be able to use my SVC points to trade with RCI.  From what I am reading here, what I was told by SVC, what I was told by an RCI rep, and what I was told by a Wyndham booking rep - that is totally false.  Has anyone else had an experience with the Wyndham scam and been told they can use SVC points to trade with RCI in the Club Wyndham timeshare?
> 
> Hopefully I made sense.



There is talk here of SVC going over to RCI in 2017.  This may be what he was talking about.

I think Sales Weasels are perfectly willing to lie into a sale, but there are many times either the audience misunderstood what salesmen were saying, or they didn't convey what they meant to say very well.

Granted, for all we know, SVC going to RCI could be a sales lie, too, but the idea makes sense to me seeing as Wyndham Worldwide owns WVO and RCI, and WVO owns Shell.....


----------



## ginminnesota (Aug 6, 2015)

Thank you for answering.  I believe it was a total lie to get me to buy into their timeshare.  Nobody was able to explain to me exactly how I would be able to log in and slide SVC points over to Wyndham and then use them to book through RCI.  Truly, if I was able to do so, it would be ideal.  We go to the Dells every summer and renting a 4 bedroom presidential there is what my husband wants.  If anyone know how I can go about doing so, please say so.


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 6, 2015)

ginminnesota said:


> Thank you for answering.  I believe it was a total lie to get me to buy into their timeshare.  Nobody was able to explain to me exactly how I would be able to log in and slide SVC points over to Wyndham and then use them to book through RCI.  Truly, if I was able to do so, it would be ideal.  We go to the Dells every summer and renting a 4 bedroom presidential there is what my husband wants.  If anyone know how I can go about doing so, please say so.



Believe me, if they do move to RCI only, it sounds like there will be more current owners pissed about it than happy.

I think if you own developer purchased Shell points, you can participate in Partners Plus, which WOULD allow you to use your Shell points to reserve Wyndham properties as it would allow CWP members to book Shell resorts with Wyndham points.  Don't quote me on that, though.


----------



## ginminnesota (Aug 6, 2015)

Partners Plus?  I have no idea what that is.  Is it something that I would have had to pay extra for?  I just pay my monthly maintenance fees and bank my points year to year.


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 6, 2015)

ginminnesota said:


> Partners Plus?  I have no idea what that is.  Is it something that I would have had to pay extra for?  I just pay my monthly maintenance fees and bank my points year to year.



I can only tell you from the Wyndham side.  It costs 2 cents per thousand points extra and is only available to developer sold points.  That would be $4 per year for a 200K contract.  I'm sure there is a transaction fee involved in using it, though.

Okay I found it.  It is called Club Pass and is only shared between Wyndham and WorldMark.  Scratch everything I just said.  They lied to you.


----------



## ginminnesota (Aug 6, 2015)

Maybe Wyndham point owners are allowed to trade between RCI and SVC, but SVC point owners are not.?

I'm new to this website.....like an hour and a half.  Is there a portion of it where owners rent out what they own?  Or trade?  I have 4500 point per year with Shell....bank every year.  

Like I posted a few up, I really want to find a way to spend the first weekend in August 2016 in the 4 bedroom presidential at Glacier Canyon..


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 6, 2015)

ginminnesota said:


> Maybe Wyndham point owners are allowed to trade between RCI and SVC, but SVC point owners are not.?
> 
> I'm new to this website.....like an hour and a half.  Is there a portion of it where owners rent out what they own?  Or trade?  I have 4500 point per year with Shell....bank every year.
> 
> Like I posted a few up, I really want to find a way to spend the first weekend in August 2016 in the 4 bedroom presidential at Glacier Canyon..



See above, I had it wrong.

There is a robust rental section on the red ribbon atop the page.  You can also look at redweek.com


----------



## ginminnesota (Aug 6, 2015)

Thank you so so much.  I greatly appreciate you patiently answering all of my questions.  Truly, you've been a big help.


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 6, 2015)

ginminnesota said:


> Thank you so so much.  I greatly appreciate you patiently answering all of my questions.  Truly, you've been a big help.



Best of luck to you, and I hope you will share any experiences you have with Shell with us as they occur.


----------



## ginminnesota (Aug 6, 2015)

Oh...geez......I should have elaborated more.

I have 4500 points per year, own it out right, and just pay the MF ($103.00 per month...or some amount close to that)

.I have not utilized my points as much as I should. 

For the past several years I just bank them.  After 2 years, I believe, you have to use or lose the banked points from the use year before. 
(don't quote me on that.....it is something along those lines, but super easy to deal with)

We used the points the first year that we bought (ten years ago) to go to Disney.  RCI must have been the exchange company at the time, because I recall Disney properties being an option (although not available).  Other years, I used the points for airfare for the kids and I to visit my family.

We vacation the first weekend of August for the past 3 years at Wisconsin Dells with another family.  Although not the biggest bang for the buck for the use of my points, I turn the use them or lose them points into hotel gift cards and pay for the Dells with the cards. 4500 points will buy you a little over $600 in gift cards.  Considering I pay $1200 in MF.....that seems silly, but it's where I want to vacation and I don't have that option through II.

My family took a vacation to Mexico this past winter, however, I did not wind up using my points, due to it winding up being more money to do so.  I wanted an all inclusive resort.  Booking with points meant I had to pay the fee to the resort separate and airfare separate.  Using expedia....saved thousands.  Had I wanted a non all inclusive resort......I would have used my points and would have had a 2 or 3 bedroom condo.  

I have found SV customer service to be lovely.  They are super helpful and workable. 

I hope this helps .

One more question - the Wyndham rep trying to sell to us also said that through RCI....would could book a trip and instead of use points, we could pay a maximum of $341 for a week at an all inclusive resort......that included the all inclusive fee.  Is that correct?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 6, 2015)

The giant Wyndham umbrella is going to suck Shell back into RCI, it's own exchange company.  Well of course because it's better for Wyndham's bottomline.  Darn it.  I was told last year at a Shell presentation that Shell was staying with II for the quality resorts offered there, which are in keeping with the Shell quality.

Remind me not to purchase eplus retrade $49 benefit in II next year.  I have a feeling it would be a waste of money.  I am not even sure how my points were handled between RCI and II during the change back to II.  I thought I had saved points in RCI back then.  No one at Shell could help me figure it out.


----------



## ginminnesota (Aug 6, 2015)

Do you have any idea when that will happen?


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 6, 2015)

ginminnesota said:


> Oh...geez......I should have elaborated more.
> 
> I have 4500 points per year, own it out right, and just pay the MF ($103.00 per month...or some amount close to that)
> 
> ...



You figured out it is better to rent AI in MX than use points.  You are already ahead of the game in that respect.  $600 value out of $1,200 MF is sickening, too.


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 6, 2015)

ginminnesota said:


> Do you have any idea when that will happen?



A recent rumor is that the II contract ends in 2017 and then it's RCI.


----------



## ginminnesota (Aug 6, 2015)

Thanks to you both for replying.

It's sickening yes, but truly......I could be using the points for longer vacations. It's not that there aren't vacations available.  I just don't make the time for them.

 I have the time to use the points (I'm a teacher and usually have the same days off that my children do)

I grew up out east and there really aren't a lot of options in the II inventory to choose from in Jersey.  I saw that there were several places in Ocean City, NJ to choose from (not sure how available they are in the summer months)  

Were either of you aware if the $341 price that including the all inclusive fee was true as a vacation option through RCI?

SVC offers tons of get aways, extra vacations etc.  I think I had an extra vaca offered to me last year that I didn't take advantage of because I let life get in the way.


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 6, 2015)

ginminnesota said:


> Thanks to you both for replying.
> 
> It's sickening yes, but truly......I could be using the points for longer vacations. It's not that there aren't vacations available.  I just don't make the time for them.
> 
> ...



I could not imagine an RCI resort cert including all inclusive.  That doesn't make logical sense, as the resort would be providing food and drink for nothing if that were the case.  I have found AI resorts to not be in the business of charity


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 6, 2015)

ginminnesota said:


> Thanks to you both for replying.
> 
> It's sickening yes, but truly......I could be using the points for longer vacations. It's not that there aren't vacations available.  I just don't make the time for them.
> 
> ...



Here's my advice.  Forget the extra vacays.  You aren't even using the vacays you are already paying PERFECTLY GOOD MONEY for.  Commit yourself to vacationing, and USE or exchange the Shell points for that vacation, whatever it takes, or give away your timeshare.  Shell points apparently have excellent value in II.  Use it while it lasts.

Oh, and thank you for teaching.


----------



## ginminnesota (Aug 6, 2015)

THANK YOU!  I know that seemed like a crazy naive question to post....but I had to have that in writing from another owner who has the RCI option that has not ever seen or heard of that.

I guess it is just that I am having such a hard time wrapping my mind around the blatant lies that were told to my husband and I this weekend.  I don't operate that way and can not imagine doing that for a living.


----------



## ginminnesota (Aug 6, 2015)

Ty1on said:


> Here's my advice.  Forget the extra vacays.  You aren't even using the vacays you are already paying PERFECTLY GOOD MONEY for.  Commit yourself to vacationing, and USE or exchange the Shell points for that vacation, whatever it takes, or give away your timeshare.  Shell points apparently have excellent value in II.  Use it while it lasts.
> 
> Oh, and thank you for teaching.



Ohhhhhh.........that is very nice.  You are very welcome.  I love what I do.

I am going to utilize my vacations.  I believe that I have finally got my husband to understand that he has to take some time to relax.....well......come on vacation with us.  It has to be a place that he can go play: paddle ball, tennis, fun kind of kid surf pool etc......he is not a sit on the beach kind of guy.


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 6, 2015)

ginminnesota said:


> Ohhhhhh.........that is very nice.  You are very welcome.  I love what I do.
> 
> I am going to utilize my vacations.  I believe that I have finally got my husband to understand that he has to take some time to relax.....well......come on vacation with us.  It has to be a place that he can go play: paddle ball, tennis, fun kind of kid surf pool etc......he is not a sit on the beach kind of guy.



The world is your oyster, just learn how to open it without slicing your finger.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 7, 2015)

ginminnesota,

You might want to find the TUG section which allows you to post for PRIVATE exchanges. Your Shell points are strong where Wyndham points are WEAK in booking vacation stays; an vice versa --- Wyndham is strong where YOU want to vacation. 

Many Wyndham owners here like Bonnet Creek for Florida vacations instead of Disney for family time; not the "Disney" WDW characters every where but inside the Disney Gate (no EMH or other Disney bennies like package delivery or free bus service to the parks). 

You CAN NOT disclose too much info in the threads (no ads in this section) ... but other TUG members have "traded" or "exchanged" Hawaii TS usage for a motor home usage in Alaska as an example. 

As for Ocean City ... Wyndham's buildings are in *Ocean City, MD *and are not full resorts - they are affiliates (meaning very, very few units in a building NOT managed by Wyndham). The only Wyndham is in Atlantic City, NJ ... near the beach (short block) - basic across the street from the side doors of Resorts Casino. 

As for running thru the surf .. Wyndham has nice resorts in Pompano Beach, Daytona Beach and Panama City, FL plus the Myrtle Beach beachfront resorts. There are oceanview resorts in New England (I consider those too be more rocky or harbor view places in colder water verses running thru the surf).


----------



## alexadeparis (Aug 7, 2015)

Ginminnesota, 

for this year, if you want 4 bedroom Presidential at Glacier Canyon you will need to rent, if you can even get any rental inventory on such short notice - most people rent 3-6 months in advance. 

If I were you, in the future, I would either: reserve the deluxe 2 bedrooms for a 3 day reservation in the high season at Little Sweden, and then rent it or offer it for trade for the Glacier Canyon unit you want. But keep in mind that if you are only offering a 3 day ressie in a 2 bedroom you will not get a week long 4 bedroom presidential in return. You would be likely to get the exact same: a 3 day, 2 bedroom ressie.

I have 7550 Shell points, which I use religiously as a 3 day weekend ressie at Little Sweden (4050 points) and a 3500 point II exchange. Then I don't feel so bad about the MF. IF Shell switches over to RCI, I will get rid of the 3500 point contract, I don't need any other RCI units. I say IF because Worldmark is also owned by Wyndham, and I believe they still use II. So, it may not happen, or if it does, it may not be until later. (Ok, ok, I am still in denial that they would ever think about going back to RCI)


----------



## alexadeparis (Aug 7, 2015)

From the original Club Pass FAQ: 

What is WYNDHAM Club Pass℠?
 WYNDHAM Club Pass is Wyndham Vacation Ownership’s new internal exchange program giving our WorldMark, The Club owners and CLUB WYNDHAM® owners the freedom to move outside of their individual home Clubs, expanding their access to unique destinations found across the country.

[snip]

6. Will Shell Vacations Club members be able to use WYNDHAM Club Pass as well?
No, *at this time* WYNDHAM Club Pass will only be available to CLUB WYNDHAM and WorldMark owners. 

So, as of a year ago, Shell does not participate, but that doesn't mean it couldn't at some point in the future.


----------



## ginminnesota (Aug 7, 2015)

alexadeparis said:


> Ginminnesota,
> 
> for this year, if you want 4 bedroom Presidential at Glacier Canyon you will need to rent, if you can even get any rental inventory on such short notice - most people rent 3-6 months in advance.
> 
> ...




NVMD.....reread twice and now understand.  Thank you so much for your input.  I do appreciate it.


----------



## ginminnesota (Aug 7, 2015)

vacationhopeful said:


> ginminnesota,
> 
> You might want to find the TUG section which allows you to post for PRIVATE exchanges. Your Shell points are strong where Wyndham points are WEAK in booking vacation stays; an vice versa --- Wyndham is strong where YOU want to vacation.
> 
> ...





Thank you.....very new to the website and appreciate the info.


----------

